

Is Carmen Ortiz fit to lead prosecution of boston bomber - allinzen

This is the same Carmen Ortiz who's harsh prosecution of Aaron Schwartz may have contributed to his suicide.<p>this association is hardly brought up in the news.  But I felt it was important to point it out here.<p>I for one would like to see someone else leading such an important case.  I believe she has already shown her judgment to be questionable and this case is too important and precedent setting to leave to anyone but the best.<p>As evidence:  they are already waiving his Miranda rights which is a huge deal.
======
yoster
That guy killed innocent people, killed cops, and hurt numerous people. It
doesn't matter who is prosecuting the case. It could be Kim Kardashian of all
people(heavy sarcasm), and this guy will get the death penalty.

~~~
adamnemecek
There's no death penalty in MA.

~~~
spikels
There is the death penalty for some federal crimes like terrorism even in MA.

